

Venezuela seizes retail chain, calls for looting "Let nothing remain in stock" - patrickaljord
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/11/09/venezuela-seizes-stores/3486581/

======
mariuolo
Because it ended so well when Zimbabwe did it.

------
dmfdmf
This reminds me Atlas Shrugged.

